
Trump attacks Nasa and claims the moon is 'a part' of Mars - rahuldottech
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/jun/07/trump-moon-is-part-of-mars-tweet-nasa
======
IloveHN84
This is even more epic than Berlusconi has made for Italy.

Here we are on another league by itself. Why don't they kick him out of his
chair? I cannot believe a US President can't be decostutitionalized by the
Senate.

